# futter u. futterautomat für fischteich



## Der_rheinangler (2. April 2008)

Hallo,

Wo kann man denn günstig Futterautomaten herbeziehen für den forellenteich? vielleicht hat ja hjemand welche abzugeben ode riene selbstbauanleitung.

Eine andere frage wäre was bzw wieviel füttert ihr?
QWeil diese forellis sind ja recht teuer. kann man zb auch mit futtermais füttern (natürlich gekocht) oder einer Mischung?

Gruß


----------



## bmt_hethske (2. April 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Also ich habe meine Futterautomaten von AGK Kronawitter. Die von LINN Gerätebau und FIAP sind aber auch gut. Das günstigste sind Pendelfütterer. Bei diesen Geräten betätigen die Forellen einen Pendel und dann fallen einige Pellets ins Wasser. Wie viel Futter beim Betätigen des Pendels hinein fallen soll, lässt sich einstellen.
Es gibt auch Solarfutterautomaten, die mit einer Zeitschaltuhr eingestellt werden, sodass sie automatisch mehrmals am Tag, bzw. wie gewünscht, Futter freigeben. 
Uhrwerksfütterer sind für Klein, bzw. Brutfische gedacht, kommt denke ich nicht in Frage.
Druckluftautomaten sind in der Hobby Forellenzucht eher unüblich, seien aber der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. Es gibt auch Batteriebetriebene Automaten, aber meiner Meinung nach sind Solar und Batteriegeräte noch zu teuer. 

Du kannst Pendelfütterer in verschiedenen Größen bekommen, meist 10kg 30kg und 50kg.
Ich arbeite mit der 10 kg Variante, die mit fachgerechter Durchbohrung zum Aufhängen ca. 70 Euro kostet.

Da sich bei Forellen ein proteingehalt von 40 bis 45% am besten gewährt hat und Kohlenhydrate, anders als beim Karpfen, quasi kaumverwertet werden und somit sogar zu Problemen führen können, ist es zu empfehlen, Trockenfuttermittel zu füttern.

Hier empfehle ich folgende Marken:
Skretting
Biomar

Beide Marken bieten Trockenfuttermittel in hervorragender Qualität und für verschiedene Salmonidenarten und Größen an.

Welche Pelletgröße gewählt wird, hängt von der Fischart und Größe ab.

Zum füttern von Mais will ich dringend abraten. Es wird von den Forellen zwar aufgenommen, aber es kann nicht verwertet werden und die Verdauung des Mais kann zu Problemen führen. Mann kann theoretischt Schlachthausabfälle, Fisch, Garnelen oder Insekten/Würmer zufüttern.

Zu den Preisen des Futters. einen 25 kg Sack hochwertiges Forellenfutter kannst du ab 30 Euro, je nach Menge bekommen. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Leini (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Servus, hab Dir schon mal geschrieben, wegen der Futterautomaten! Hab sie jetzt bei mir! 
Ist ein größerer mit Deckel aus Glasfaser aber ohne den Stab und ein kleinerer aus Plastik mit Stab aber ohne Deckel. 
Wenn Du Interesse hast, schreib mir einfach unter grosserleini@web.de! 
Leini


----------



## Syntac (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

hab noch nen nagelneuen 10kg pendler von agk. meld dich mal wenn interesse


----------



## hechtangler_tom (15. November 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

ist so ein Pendelfutterautomat ausreichend oder sollte man eher etwas elektrisches wählen.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (15. November 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

pendler sind ausreichend, kommt darauf an wie oft du füttern willst und wie viele forellen im teich sind


----------



## hechtangler_tom (16. November 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

ich will so ca. 1x die Woche füttern und es werden ca. 70 Forellen im Teich sein.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (16. November 2008)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Dann reicht ein pendler mit 10kg völlig aus.


----------



## Donau Armin (1. März 2011)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Servus an alle!
Ich hoffe hier liest meinen Hilferuf noch jemand, weil der letzte Eintrag ja schon etwas älter ist.
Hab es endlich geschafft mir einen großen Wunsch zu erfüllen. Habe mit zwei Freunden einen Weiher gepachtet. Noch ist kein Wasser drin aber in den nächsten Wochen soll das Projekt Reinigen, Auffüllen und Fische einsetzen abgeschlossen werden.
Hat sich bei den Futterautomaten was grundsätzliches geändert seit den letzten 2 Jahren?
Aus Kostengründen sollte bei uns wohl auch eher ein Pendel-Futterautomat zum Einsatz kommen. Aber wie groß soll der bei 300 Forellen sein, damit man nur einmal pro Woche oder höchstens 2 mal pro Woche nachfüllen muss? 
Kann da mal einer einem Fischweiher-Total-Neuanfänger helfen? 
Alle strombetriebenen Modelle fallen aus, da kein Strom vor Ort. Wenn dann würden noch Solarmodelle gehen. Ich vermute aber, dass im Sommer da ziemlich alles im Schatten sein dürfte.

Danke für euer Hilfe


----------



## mo86x (1. März 2011)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Hallo Armin

Vllt. ist das ja was für dich batterie betrieben?

Ich benutze ihn bis zur Aufzucht von 12cm-25cm Setzlinge und später nen Pendler. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Digitaler-Futter...ng-/120680437411?pt=Jagen&hash=item1c191d56a3

Gruß, Mo


----------



## Donau Armin (1. März 2011)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

danke Mo,

hab ich mir gleich angeschaut. Liest sich gut. Eine Montage am Gewässerrand wär mir sowieso recht. 
Was ich noch nicht weis ist, wie das mit dem "Durchgangsverkehr" da aussieht. Keine Ahnung ob da nachts Leute rumspringen, die Spaß daran habe, was kaputt zu machen. Aber wenn ich das Ding mit einer Kette befestige sollte das schon gehen.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Donau Armin (2. März 2011)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Eine Frage hab ich da noch und zwar zur Futtermenge. Wie finde ich raus, wie viel ich pro Tag füttern muss? Es werden ca. 300 Forellen eingesetzt. Hab da mal in einem Forum gelesen, dass es dafür eine Formel gibt.


----------



## mo86x (2. März 2011)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Jeder Futter Hersteller hat für sein Futter Richttabellen einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## lucky lachs (9. September 2012)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*



Donau Armin schrieb:


> Servus an alle!
> Ich hoffe hier liest meinen Hilferuf noch jemand, weil der letzte Eintrag ja schon etwas älter ist.
> Hab es endlich geschafft mir einen großen Wunsch zu erfüllen. Habe mit zwei Freunden einen Weiher gepachtet. Noch ist kein Wasser drin aber in den nächsten Wochen soll das Projekt Reinigen, Auffüllen und Fische einsetzen abgeschlossen werden.
> Hat sich bei den Futterautomaten was grundsätzliches geändert seit den letzten 2 Jahren?
> ...


 Grüß Dich Donau-Armin

Habe mir einen Futterautomaten von FIAP (20kg) mit Solarzelle und Fütterungsuhr erstanden. Hier kannst bis 6 Fütterungszeiten pro Tag einstellen. Ferner die Intensität und Dauer der Zentrifuge. Das Teil kostete so 220€. Habe derzeit 500 Forellen und 200 Saiblinge ca. 22cm vom Frühjahr drin. Bei den Pendlern fressen sich meist die gleichen den Ranzen voll. 
Bei unserem Karpfenteich hatte ich auch einen Pendler für 40kg von Linn. (180€) Der Stahlbau für einen schwenkbaren Ausleger zum Befüllen kostete mit Beton mehr als das Doppelte des Automaten. Beim Forellenteich habe ich mir einen Katamaran aus 200er KG-Rohr gebaut und den Automaten einfach aufgeständert. Kann Dir gerne mal ein Bild schicken. 
Geh mal bei Deinen 200 Forellen davon aus: 1% des Gewichtes täglich an Futter. Im Sommer ein wenig mehr. Dürftest mit bis 600g /Tag zurechtkommen. Mußt einfach auswiegen. Je mehr kurze Fütterungen desto besser. Das Ganze hübsch in die Breite streuen. 
Versuch mal eine Hand voll sibierische Störe dazu zu setzen. 
Das Stück (20cm) liegt bei etwa 3€. Die Fressen dann das Futter das zu schnell sinkt. 
Wünsch Dir ein Gutes gelingen aus der Fränkischen Schweiz.

Lucky Lachs


----------



## Theodor (23. April 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

|wavey: Servus zusammen,

finde es sehr gut, dass es in diesem Forum Leute gibt die sich auskennen und bereits Erfahrungen mit Futterautomaten gemacht haben.
Bin es langsam leid in Foren lediglich auf Hobbyaner zu stoßen von denen jeder alles besser weiß "nicht bös gemeint".

Das mit dem vollfressen am Pendelfutterautomat kann ich nur bestätigen. Musste nur mal n Fisch aus dem Becken rausholen und bischen draufdrücken |bigeyes, dem fällt das Futter wieder vorne raus, so vollgefressen ist der .

Ich weiß auch das es verpöhnt ist gleich beim ersten post einen link reinzudrücken. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass mir verziehen wird.

Persönlich habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit den FFAZ Futterautomaten gemacht, diese werden auch bei AGK angeboten.

Habe mitlerweile viel Erfahrung im Umgang mit dem Automat, also falls einer ne Frage ;+ hat kann ich Ihm gerne weiterhelfen.

Gruß Theo #h


----------



## nostradamus (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Hallo,

falls jemand was gebrauchtes hat, ich hätte interesse.

nosta


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Naja, warum gebraucht, so teuer sind die nicht mehr.

Schau mal da:

http://www.floba-jagd.de/Futterautomat/Futterautomat-SP-7-D-Direktional-ALU-mit-Zeitschaluhr::8.html

http://www.floba-jagd.de/Futterautomat:::1.html


----------



## nostradamus (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

oh, danke! die sind preislich echt ok!

danke


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Hier noch billiger:

http://www.fotofalle.de/futterautomaten.html


----------



## HAKSE (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Taugen diese Koi Feeder Dinger auch was? Kosten mit programmierbarer Steuerung ca 150 Euro.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: futter u. futterautomat für fischteich*

Kommt immer drauf an was man damit machen will. Für nen richtigen Teich wäre es mir zu punktuell, da hab ich lieber was mit Wurfweite und Verteilung.


----------

